
How I Reduced Employee Turnover by 50% in Less Than 6 Months - j_todd777
https://www.aventr.com/blog/how-i-reduced-employee-turnover
======
googletazer
CTRL-F "raise", "money" Zero matches so its automatically MBA mumbo jumbo.

~~~
eruedraith
If you think everyone's happiness at work is dependent on money and raises
that is just not the case. "As people earn more money, their day-to-day
happiness rises. Until you hit $75,000. After that, it is just more stuff,
with no gain in happiness."

Here is the source from the Wall Street Journal:
[https://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2010/09/07/the-perfect-
salary-f...](https://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2010/09/07/the-perfect-salary-for-
happiness-75000-a-year/)

~~~
googletazer
Ok then... what percentage of CEOs (lets say - public corporations only) have
a total compensation of $75,000/year?

